# Precocious Udder on a 5-month Old?



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

My first goat kids are 5 months old. They ran with their brother until I wethered him at 3 months old.

One of them (a lamancha/nubian cross out of heavy production lines) seems to have a little udder forming. I realize it is possible she could be pregnant, but it seems unlikely.

Most of the other kids have teats which feel like they are attached to their bellies. The goat in question has loose skin there. It feels like an empty udder.

Does this sound like a precocious udder? A pregnancy, or normal anatomical differences between goats?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, that's pretty normal for that cross. Here's my 3 month old...


----------



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

Is she the same cross? Is it just the way she is put together, then?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This little girl has an Alpine/Nubian mom and a LaMancha dad. Yes, it's just the way she's put together along with the milky genes.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Good milk lines and or good feed can cause that. But even if pregnant, she wouldnt be making a noticeable udder yet anyways.


----------

